# Fuel System Questions?



## LIBOPOP (Apr 6, 2011)

Whats up guys, I need a new fuel system for my 04 GTO LS1. I am currently running a completely stock fuel system but I had my car on the dyno this past weekend and it put down 555 rwhp and 608 ft lbs of torque. The problem is that my air to fuel ratio was 18:1 and it should be 12:1. I know I need fuel pumps, injectors, rails, etc. Im just not sure what brand are the best. Any suggestions?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I installed this kit: Lingenfelter High Flow Intank GTO Fuel Pump Kit for Pontiac 2004-2006 - Lingenfelter Performance on my GTO. Combine that with a KB BAP and you should be good on that end. I'm not shure about the best brand for injectors and fuel rails. LPE sales those too.


----------



## LIBOPOP (Apr 6, 2011)

*fuel Mod Questions?*

I called ligenfelter and there pump only supports 650 hp at the crank, after i install injectors rails, and pumps i should be around 650-700 rwhp sothey told me that pump would not be big enough to keep up.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You may have to go with a custom twin intake pump setup. Either way you have to run some line from the tank to the engine. Some folks use a larger pump in tank and a surge tank paired with Bosch 044 pumps.


----------



## LIBOPOP (Apr 6, 2011)

I have thought about running to pumps but I can't find a company that makes fuel hats (hangers) for my car. Ive tried Fore Precision, Aeromotive, Lingenfelter and none of them make it. The price of a one off is so expensive I was hoping to find a manufacturer.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS1gto has a pretty good fuel system section. Try there, some folks have some good ideas.


----------



## LIBOPOP (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, just posted there


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LIBOPOP said:


> Thanks, just posted there


No problem.

You should have searched first...They are pretty hard on people, hopefully they help you out.


----------

